# Flash system high speed sync question



## zsolex (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

could someone tell me how does work the High speed sync when I have more flash?
When you set your flash to slave mode you can not set up the HSS.

What is the situation when I use one 580exii as master on the camera and I set the HSS on it and I use another flash as slave? Is the other slave work in HSS mode according to the master flash?

Zs


----------



## ferdi (Nov 3, 2011)

FEC, High Speed sync, FE Lock, FEB, manual flash and Stroboscopic flash settings on the master flash are automatically set on the slave flashes.


----------



## zsolex (Nov 3, 2011)

thanx Where did you find it?

I would like to buy a second flash to the 580exII.
I am hesitating between 3 solution:
-yongnou 565
-580exII
-two 480exII

The 565 skipped because it does not know the HSS..
Which is better? One 580 or two 430


----------



## dr croubie (Nov 4, 2011)

zsolex said:


> Which is better? One 580 or two 430



Depends what you want to do with them.
two 430EX as slaves will definitely add a lot more for creativity, 580 on the camera for main flash, one 430 to the right, one 430 to the left. Or most of the light from the side, the 580 on the camera bounced, the other 430 lighting a background. Or whatever, you get the idea.
only if you specifically want as much light as possible directed on a single target should you get another 580, like if you're taking photos of birds at night and you need to get the shot right the first time, and you've got all your flashes mounted on the same tripod as your camera so they all point in the same direction at once. Or if you've got like a bird-feeder set up, and you can arrange flashes whenever you like, i'd personally still go the two 430s.

ps, what's your camera? 7D and (i think) 1D4 can also be a master, you can use your 580 as slave then.


----------



## zsolex (Nov 4, 2011)

I also thinking about two 430ii 
I have a 7D.


----------



## ferdi (Nov 4, 2011)

zsolex said:


> thanx Where did you find it?


In the manual of the 580EX II, page 34.
You can view or download it here.


----------



## zsolex (Nov 4, 2011)

hmmm, thanks ???


----------



## Flake (Nov 5, 2011)

"Another flash as slave"? That's very non specific. HSS will only work if the other flashes are compatable Canon units and they are set to wireless slave mode. You can't just use any flash as a slave with an optical trigger.


----------



## zsolex (Nov 5, 2011)

I thought about Canon flashes.


----------



## RC (Nov 5, 2011)

Not a flash expert by any means but I have learned a ton from Syl Arena's book "Speedliter's Handbook: Learning to Craft Light with Canon Speedlites." There is a reason this is a 5 star book on Amazon!

http://www.amazon.com/Speedliters-Handbook-Learning-Craft-Speedlites/dp/032171105X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1320508116&sr=1-1

If you are serious (or mildly serious) about flash photography, this book is amazing and extremely insightful for not only equipment but technique too, and it is all geared around Canon's SpeedLights.

One final tip, use your 7D as the wireless master and get yourself an extra long ETTL cord--your options are almost limitless.

http://ocfgear.com/ettl-cord-extra-long/

(Get the 33'/10m)


----------

